# Sprayer cleaning/strorage



## jim100 (Apr 18, 2018)

After cleaning the sprayer, I run mineral spirits through it for storage. I run enough through the sprayer so that mineral spirits exits the spray gun. I've been doing this for 20 years. I use maybe a 1/4 to 1/3 of a gallon every time to push all the water out of the hose. 
I reuse the mineral spirits once or twice. It works well and I NEVER have problems with the check valves or rust. However, I'm getting more environmentally sensitive and would like to reduce the amount of mineral spirits I use. However, I don't want to screw up something that works. 
My question is, for those who do the same thing, do you run mineral spirits just through the pump, or do you run it all the way through the hose? I Know water stored in the pump is a no no. But if I run a tad of mineral spirits through the pump, but not the hose, would it be a problem for the hose or spray gun? Any thoughts?

Jim


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I run thinner through the pump but not the hose, too expensive, and then flush the pump with water before I connect the hose next time I spray.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

You could try water? Less expensive than PT and more enviro friendly. It's the only thing I use and no problems.


----------



## Holdenholden (Feb 6, 2018)

Clean out good with water and then use antifreeze for storage. Mineral spirits evaporate and can eat away at the hose and rubber seals 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I’ve been using RV anti-freeze when I store my pump. A Titan rep and the own of a local repair shop both recommended it. Plus it’s pretty cheap.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Holdenholden said:


> Clean out good with water and then use antifreeze for storage. Mineral spirits evaporate and can eat away at the hose and rubber seals
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But be super careful if you have pets around, especially dogs. Even Graco’s Pump Guard is basically regular antifreeze which can be deadly to animals should they injest it. When our dog was just a pup she got into a tiny amount of some and it cost us $2300 to have her treated.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

I use marine antifreeze. I buy the -200f stuff from a local marine supply or West Marine. It's just propylene glyco I think. They claim these have corrosion inhibitors in them. They give you various dilutions ratios and the equivalent freeze protections. So the $14 gallon of -200 works out the same or cheaper if you dilute but allows winter storage.

I spend the extra for the -200 so it can be used diluted half strength and still not freeze in my area this I only need to stock one kind vs buying the cheaper stuff at the automotive store (-50) which is the burst rating of a copper pipe. The RV and marine antifreezes freeze at a much higher rating than the # on the front of the bottle. 

I also can flush and dump down a household drain then unlike mineral spirits.


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

Just running spirits through the pimp and not the hose is fine, I actually cycle spirits through the pump then pull the inlet and run as much of the thinner out as I can as I feel there is no reason to have the pump filled and certainly no reason to fill the hose. 

I actually run as much water out of the hose as well after cleaning by pulling the inlet tube out of the water while spraying then do the spirit wash.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

anyone ever have issues storing with just water


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Vylum said:


> anyone ever have issues storing with just water


For a few days it’s probably not a biggie but after awhile your pump will start to rust. Graco specifically states not to store a pump that way.


----------

